# wenn kein datensatz vorhanden, dann ...



## eugster (31. August 2003)

Hallo

Ich möchte auf einer Seite Datensätze einlesen, die der URL-Variable entsprechen. Soweit so gut - ABER:

Wenn nun kein Datensatz für diese vorhanden ist wird mir der Text, der vor dem Datensatz steht trotzdem angezeigt. Wie kann ich das verhindern?

BSP:

Der Beitrag XXXX wurde am XXXX erstellt. 

Die XXXX stehen für die aus der DB genommenen Daten.... Wie ist es möglich, dass der restliche Text wenn keine Daten vorhanden sind entweder gar nicht angezeigt wird oder noch besser z.B. 'Es sind keine Daten vorhanden' angezeigt wird

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und einen tollen Sonntag, Marc


----------



## Trash (31. August 2003)

Ich hab dein Problem nicht ganz begriffen aber ich erläutere mal etwas anderes. Wenn Du z.B. nach einer ID suchst sieht das so aus:


```
<?
$mysql = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM `tabelle` WHERE `id` = '$id' desc") OR die(mysql_error());
if (mysql_num_rows($mysql) == 0)
{
?>
Es sind keine Datensätze vorhanden !
<?
}
?>
```

Sprich Du suchst nach einem bestimmten Datensatz mit einer ID und prüfst dann mit mysql_num_rows ob es genau 0 Datensätze gibt, wenn dies der Fall ist gibts Du eine Fehlermeldung aus. Du kannst es auch anders machen indem Du schreibst:



```
<?
if (mysql_num_rows($mysql) > 0)
{
?>
//Auslesevorgang
<?
}
else
{
?>
Keine Datensätze vorhanden !
<?
}
?>
```

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## eugster (31. August 2003)

genau das hab ich gesucht! danke vielmals


----------



## fatfivefingers (9. März 2005)

Hi ich habe auch nach genau dem hier gesucht nur das Problem ist jetzt noch folgendes.

Bei mir sind das termin, die dargestellt werden und wenn halt kein Termin eingetragen ist, soll da Keine Datensätze vorhanden stehen.

Ich glaube das soweit auch alles , nur wenn ich jetzt die Site aufrufe, (es sind Datensätze vorhanden) schreibt er mir folgendes.

Warning: strtotime() [function.strtotime]: Called
wth an empty time parameter. in termine.php on line 68

Weist du da auch noch nen rat?


----------

